# Hougham battery dressing station, Dover, December '15



## zender126 (Oct 18, 2016)

This was the last stop on a day out in Dover back in December, after seeing some awesome reports I had to go and see the place for myself! After scrambling around in the bushes (whilst it rained hard and was dark) we finally found the way in but didnt have long to spend here so my photos were all a bit rushed, I keep meaning to go back again but I've no idea what the current state of access is.

Hougham battery was built in 1941, had 3 concrete emplacements each with an 8" naval gun and magazines underneath. The Dressing station was built underground in the same style as other Dover deep shelters except this one had a very long inclined entrance at quite a shallow angle, probably for easier access for casualties. One of the other two steeper entrances had steps and also a smooth concrete ramp (maybe also for hoisting stretchers up and down).
Some of the site was buried using spoil from an aborted cross channel tunnel attemptin the 70's. The road has been widened a lot over the years so this has encroached on the site too. The gun positions are gone but the odd magazine is accessible, as are the observation post, plotting room and other surface buildings but they are on the other side of the very busy road.
The main tunnel was the most impressive feature here, it was dead straight and not far off 100 metres long!

inclined entrance tunnel



















Main tunnel















remains of toilet cubicles



Blocked entry tunnel, this one seemed very steep






Cheers for looking


----------



## Wrench (Oct 18, 2016)

Bloody splendid pics. 
Like this place lots


----------



## smiler (Oct 18, 2016)

That is darn good, the last shot made me chuckle, Sound Job, Many Thanks,


----------



## HughieD (Oct 18, 2016)

Tidy set there!


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 18, 2016)

Lovely stuff zender.There's a whole rake of historical stuff about the battery here

Hougham 8" Battery, Dover


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely done. A fair bit of history here.


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 19, 2016)

Decent spot is this. Lol at the gift shop sign...Dover tour bus humour


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 19, 2016)

That was really interesting.great pics too


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Amazing condition of the corrugated cladding in fact it all looks pretty good.Nice one thanks for showing.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice photos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Newage (Oct 19, 2016)

Cracking set of pictures, the last one is epic.

Cheers newage


----------

